# time is running out



## lesley583 (Mar 23, 2012)

i only found out about surrogacy in the UK a few months ago  pitty really as it might have given me more time im 45 now and i feel that i dont have years left to find a surrogate my hubby who is 30 says it takes time some people wait 17 years to find a surrogate and have a  child but thats ok for him it would make me 62 !    i cant see me having a baby at that age. Im getting very down about it all now it seems everywhere i turn for hope i hit a brick wall and nothing happens


----------



## mayaraifa (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Lesley

I'm sorry you're feeling down.  But why don't you try international surrogacy?  I'm guessing that your husband is talking about waiting a really long time to find a surrogate in the UK?  I personally don't know how long that takes, as I live in Ireland.  But I'm 46 and my husband is 48.  We only started investigating surrogacy (in India in our case) last month and we're heading over to Hyderabad in May to meet the clinic team and for my husband to make his genetic 'donation'.  I realise it's expensive, but it's nowhere near as expensive as going to the U.S.  We'll be using donor eggs and my husband's genetic material.  Is international surrogacy not a possibility for you?  At least look into it.  It may offer you a great option.
Best of luck
Mary


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello, 45 isn't old in the surrogacy world for IP's, many have had long journeys b4 they start a surrogacy journey and many IP's are 40+ so don't give up hope yet; have you looked into SUK or other places ? BTW we waited 2 yrs to find someone a lot of couples only wait a few months, I certainly don't know anyone who had to wait yrs and yrs 
Sam


----------



## Bria (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi there, please don't give up - you are not too old at all.  I am a surrogate with COTS, at the moment they are not accepting new host IPs but I believe that they are accepting couples who wish to do straight.  Why don't you request an info pack?  No harm in having a look.  A huge percentage of IPs joining are in their 40s.  My second IPs were late forties/early fifties.
Surrogacy in the UK is still a very real option for you if you decide to go for it - lots of luck with whatever you decide xx


----------



## lesley583 (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks guys thats given me alot to think about...... i feel much better already


----------



## Leawilliams (Jan 24, 2012)

Do not worry about your age... as the saying goes, 45 is the new 35 so we have plently of time. International surrogacy might be a way to go... There are many good clinics around the world. We are using one in India, and I am 46!

You can check my blog to see the details of what it entails, if that helps

Lea,


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

Just to say there is no age cap built into surrogacy law in the UK - although intended parents must be at least eighteen years old to apply for a parental order and meet the rest of the legal criteria. Many intended parents have a long fertility journey behind them before they turn to surrogacy so don't rule it out.

Good luck

LouGhevaert


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

I recently learned that Ukraine is changing it's laws such that if a woman needs either a donor or a surrogate mother, she has to be 49 or younger.  This concerns us since I am 48 and we are currently working with a clinic in Ukraine.  Does India have any age limits like that?


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,
We waited 2.5 years to find our surrogate with SUk.
Had a couple of unsuitable offers before we met her too and ours was considered a long wait.
I don't know of anyone whose waited as long as 17 yearsand  I've been involved with surrogacy for about 10 years now.
We have a daughter who is 5.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------

